# water bed



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

A water Bed in a German furniture store. Note that the sign says NOT to get on the bed, but oh well..the best way to motivate people to do something is to put up a sign saying

"Don't........!"

Turn on speakers and watch people trying out the water bed.

It's in German, but that only makes it funnier.

Watch for the last two ladies !


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

1943 said:


> A water Bed in a German furniture store. Note that the sign says NOT to get on the bed, but oh well..the best way to motivate people to do something is to put up a sign saying
> 
> "Don't........!"
> 
> ...


Ha Ha that's one of the funniest things I have ever seen.. Well found!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My water bed is not that soft. :lol: or wet :lol: 

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that was funny

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes, thats a beauty  

Paul.


----------

